# Help me choose a *nix OS out of Linux, FreeBSD, OpenSolaris



## Anish (Mar 21, 2011)

Hi friends,
As its obvious from the topic, please clear me the doubt about where to start. I am a newbie to these. I've booted with live cd of linux mint, ubuntu and open solaris.. every thing looks the same. I havent tried any thing yet. Just i've booted and shutdown. Don't even know how the file system works in these operating systems. Will you please clear me and instruct me which operating system to start..and which will suit my needs..I am tired of using windows and planning to switch. I am doing my BE in ECE. and my laptop is asus k42ja.


----------



## Rahim (Mar 21, 2011)

*Re: linux vs opensolaris vs free bsd*

Linux Mint.

All of them uses DEs like gnome, kde and thats why all of them looks similar.
Of course, there are more than, wait till the experts reply.


----------



## Anish (Mar 21, 2011)

*Re: linux vs opensolaris vs free bsd*



Rahim said:


> Linux Mint.


Yeah buddy, I tried linux mint in my old laptop (its a thinkpad) but it didnt work... so i thought that mint wont work in laptops.. but the same mint boots fine and sound in desktop. sorry for my bad conclusion. but will it work on my asus? and why didnt it work on my think pad? other distros are fine on my thinkpad. I even tried linux mint 7,8 and 10 no positive results.. but they all work fine in my desktop. and also i am waiting for other queries to be answered


----------



## Joker (Mar 21, 2011)

can u mention the model of ur thinkpad laptop? being specific always helps.


----------



## Anish (Mar 21, 2011)

Joker said:


> can u mention the model of ur thinkpad laptop? being specific always helps.



its thinkpad sl400c sir
and type is 4413-A21


----------



## Garbage (Mar 21, 2011)

+1 for Linux Mint.
Linux mint is based on Ubuntu which has a very good community support.

BTW, if you are facing some problems while booting into Linux mint, try booting with flag 
	
	



```
acpi=off
```
 at boot line.


----------



## Joker (Mar 21, 2011)

yup, acpi=off will work.


----------



## Anish (Mar 21, 2011)

I am sorry for my blunt knowledge but i dont know what that thing means acpi=off and how to do that..


----------



## Garbage (Mar 21, 2011)

Anish said:


> I am sorry for my blunt knowledge but i dont know what that thing means acpi=off and how to do that..



When you insert the CD and boot the computer, it should be giving 2-3 options to choose from. There on very first option, press *e* and append *acpi=off* to the line.


----------



## Rahim (Mar 21, 2011)

Anish said:


> I am sorry for my blunt knowledge ........


Everyone has gone through that road


----------



## Anish (Apr 9, 2011)

Rahim said:


> Everyone has gone through that road





@Garbage: I didnt get any option.... it just boots into the cd(I can hear the cd spin) and thats all blank!


----------

